# Indianapolis, IN HELP Needed - S/LT Foster



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubb...&gonew=1#UNREAD

S/LT Short or long-term (depending on your perception of time)


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Bump for the am people...


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

Just bumping again... Anyone in the Indy area who can help Lin and Logan? I'm sure any ideas or suggestions will be greatly appreciated by Lin...


----------



## raysmom (May 22, 2004)

<span style="color: #000066">I'm not sure if this is an option, but the Indianapolis Humane Society has a program where they will provide temporary care for an animal-owner in crisis. The example they give is a flood or fire, but it might be worth looking into. It says the request has to come from the Red Cross or another shelter, but maybe they would help. I wish I knew someone in Indy who could foster!! </span> 

PetSafe
The Humane Society of Indianapolis offers temporary care for animals whose owners are experiencing a crisis, e.g., fire, flood, etc. Requests for temporary animal care must come through the Red Cross or other designated shelter. For more information, call 317.872.5650, extension 135.
http://indyhumane.org/abouthsi/programs.php


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

That's a great idea raysmom! I'm sure they also have some great resources and might be able to offer some suggestions to Lin.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Great one!

Thank you. 

American Red Cross - 
http://www.redcross.org
441 E 10th St, Indianapolis - 
(317) 684-1441

Salvation Army
salvationarmyindiana.org
3100 N Meridian St
Indianapolis, IN 46208-4718
(317) 937-7000


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

Thanks so much for starting this thread for me. I'll have to call the humane society! I'm unsure how the red cross would help? And I've already contacted the salvation army about my situation, they weren't able to offer me any assistance besides saying that Tessa would be allowed in their women and childrens shelter since she's a service dog.


----------



## ToFree24 (Jan 2, 2007)

Wanted to post here also, even if it is on another thread.

A friend asked me to post:

BEGGING KATHLEEN



COULD you please post on the GSD forum (Link for Logan GSD living in car) is below that Vicki Firby could keep Logan for a week if they can get him to her rescue in IA. Her rescue is K9KASTAWAYS 

AND her email: [email protected]

K-9 Kast-a-ways Dog Rescue and Adoption 
K-9 Kast-a-ways Dog Rescue and Adoption, Inc. ... Logan, IA 51546 712-644-bark ( 2275). A State-Licensed Rescue ... Email: [email protected] ... 
http://www.k9kastaways.petfinder.com/ - 9k - Cached - Similar pages 


Best of LUCK!!


----------

